# This is Trump's model for losing Congress and winning re-election



## DavidLiam (Sep 23, 2018)

Here's a silver lining for President Donald Trump if Republicans lose either of their majorities on Capitol Hill in November: You have to go all the way back to Herbert Hoover to find a President who lost a majority in Congress during his first term and then lost re-election.

And he was dealing with a stock market crash and the beginning of the Great Depression. Trump's economy is humming.

The story of the 2018 midterms is not yet fully written, but if an expected blue wave ends up sweeping Democrats into the majority, there's at least one reason Trump should not despair:

Most Presidents who lose one or both houses in their first midterms go on to re-election.

Call it the Harry Truman model, since he took a first-term rebuke by voters and turned it to his advantage, running for re-election by deftly attacking Congress.

"If Democrats should take back one or both houses, he could go all Harry Truman on them," said Barbara Perry, who is director of presidential studies at the University of Virginia's Miller Center.

*Source: CNN*


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 23, 2018)

Sorry, but I don't follow. Is it possible you missed out on writing your actual model? 

Honestly, as it stands, you're saying "republicans might lose congress, but Trump may win mid-terms regardless". That might be true, but you're vaguely suggesting that it has happened in the past while at the same time saying that in the one instance where it did happen, said president (H. Hoover) lost the mid-term election. So...even if you want to point at the past and say "THAT is the model Trump is going to follow", then it's not a working model at all.

But hey...I can't say I mind. The way things seem to go*, democrats will take back congress and Trump will get impeached over the entire pile of disasters and scandals he caused. Not sure if that will happen, and even less if that means that Pence starts 2019 as new president, but who knows...these times are pretty unpredictable. And rather different than the past, IMHO.




*note: I have to admit that when looking at the 2016 elections, things didn't especially seemed to go in the way of Trump becoming president either.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2018)

Eh, I doubt they're gonna lose either. While at this point, I heavily dislike both parties (cause they've totally lost their ideologies and they're extremely corrupt), there's no denying stuff is getting done.


----------



## SG854 (Sep 23, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> Eh, I doubt they're gonna lose either. While at this point, I heavily dislike both parties (cause they've totally lost their ideologies and they're extremely corrupt), there's no denying stuff is getting done.


The Democratic party was the party of pro chain, pro whip and KKK. There was a supposed party switch and Democrats are supposedly now good for people, but looking how things have gone the only switch was from physical to mental slavery. Democrats created the Third World City called Detroit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 23, 2018)

Sources. Do them and your threads won't get locked.
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/09/21/...rities-history-presidents-re-elect/index.html


----------

